# to give a present (selflessly) (formal)



## Serrand

Hello, I would like to say in a formal way : "I am giving a present. Look !"
Could I use "χαρίσω" to express the idea of giving selflessly, and without expectation of return ?

My try:
χαρίσω αυτό το δώρο. κοίταξε! (or κοίταξε αυτό !)

Thank you very much for any help


----------



## jcot05

Well in that specific case you should use the continuous aspect of the verb as the action is currently happening :
χαρί*ζ*ω


----------



## Serrand

Sorry, a spelling mistake!

So does "χαρί*ζ*ω" fit in this context (can I use it in a formal way and if I give selflessly) ?


----------



## velisarius

Context is exactly what is missing. I'm quite puzzled. Why are you saying this, why should the wording be "formal", and who is supposed to be looking at you? Most importantly, what do you really mean by "giving selflessly"? 

You can give the details in French if that would make it easier.


----------



## sotos

I think Προσφέρω is better than Χαρίζω.  The latter is used not only for  formal gift-giving but for any offer, e.g. second-hand clothes.


----------



## Serrand

Thank you very much for your help.

χαρίζω ένα δώρο.
χαρίζω μια δωρεά.
προσφέρω ένα δώρο.
προσφέρω μια δωρεά.
κάνω ένα δώρο.
κάνω μια δωρεά.

Do the above sentences make sense? Which sentences are wrong? What is the difference between them?


----------



## Andrious

We don´t say "χαρίζω/προσφέρω μια δωρεά". And as for presents, the best option is "κάνω ένα δώρο". I suppose you know the difference between δώρο/δωρεά.


----------



## sotos

We don't say "χαρίζω δωρεά" but we do say "προσφέρω δωρεά(ν)".  In modern demotike greek Δωρεά is an object, but δωρεάν is usually an adverb ("free"). In katharevousa Δωρεάν can also be an object (in dative).  (maybe complicated for a beginner     )


----------



## ireney

Small correction sotos: Δωρεάν in katharevousa in accusative, not dative.


----------

